# Week beginning Monday 15th October, Prestwick St. Nicholas



## Farneyman (Sep 16, 2012)

As I am off for that week I have some spare time and am arranging a couple of games. The first is on the Tuesday teeing off about 10:30 and the other is Thursday teeing off at 1:00.

I will have space for 6 both days (possibly more depending on interest).

Any takers?


----------



## thecraw (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll wait and see if I get any better offers first.

I prefer Bogside to St Nicks!


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Val (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm up for this unless I make the Volvo Regional final. I've 1 day spare on holiday this year?

Should add, preference would be the Thursday?


----------



## Grumps (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I could make the thurs


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 16, 2012)

I could be up for this, need to check in the morning and will let you know.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 16, 2012)

My plan is to play both days. So far it's Grumps and Valentino(provisional). When are you playing next round Val?

craw... Your no invited...


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 16, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			I could be up for this, need to check in the morning and will let you know.
		
Click to expand...

No problem.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'll wait and see if I get any better offers first.  I prefer Bogside to St Nicks!   :rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 if its at st niks am out too interesting and easy


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 16, 2012)

bigslice said:



			if its at st niks am out too interesting and easy
		
Click to expand...

You and theCraw can play with each other lol


----------



## Val (Sep 16, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			My plan is to play both days. So far it's Grumps and Valentino(provisional). When are you playing next round Val?

craw... Your no invited...
		
Click to expand...

26th, a week on Wed


----------



## AMcC (Sep 16, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			As I am off for that week I have some spare time and am arranging a couple of games. The first is on the Tuesday teeing off about 10:30 and the other is Thursday teeing off at 1:00.

I will have space for 6 both days (possibly more depending on interest).

Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for that Fabian, will have to check with my boss though.

Do you think Crawford is fishing for an invite to Boggers. ??????


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 16, 2012)

Valentino said:



			26th, a week on Wed
		
Click to expand...

Good luck for it.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 16, 2012)

Great Alan, which day suits you?


----------



## AMcC (Sep 16, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Great Alan, which day suits you?
		
Click to expand...

Either one, shouldn't be a problem, so what ever fits in best with everyone else.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 17, 2012)

I can do the Wednesday, the 17th.


----------



## Val (Sep 17, 2012)

Fabian, regardless of getting through my tie or not I cannot make it as 2 guys in my office selfishly have decided to take the school week of 

May have Monday 15th pm spare though


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 17, 2012)

Martin might go Monday pm / Thursday then as most are ok with the Thursday. Still can't do wednesday Crawford.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 18, 2012)

bigslice +1 for thursday if thats ok (fellow teacher and loudmouth, reminds me of ....) lol


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok so for Thursday we have Grumps, AMC, bigslice + 1. Still room for another couple. 

As there has been no interest really on the Tuesday I will change it to Monday pm.

What sort of time suits you on Monday Martin? Bomber have you found out how your fixed yet?


----------



## Grumps (Sep 19, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Ok so for Thursday we have Grumps, AMC, bigslice + 1. Still room for another couple. 

As there has been no interest really on the Tuesday I will change it to Monday pm.

What sort of time suits you on Monday Martin? Bomber have you found out how your fixed yet?
		
Click to expand...

I've got a mate who would like to play


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 19, 2012)

Grumps said:



			I've got a mate who would like to play
		
Click to expand...

Ok so for Thursday we have Grumps +1, AMC, bigslice + 1. Still room for 1 more.


----------



## Hendo007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Would have tried to come to at least one Fabian but am afraid am in Portugal that week... (non golfing holiday with the missus and the wean)


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Fabian

Have you settled on dates yet let me know what the palns are, I will make one of the days.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 2, 2012)

space on the Thursday if you can make that.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 15, 2012)

Just waiting on bomber to confirm for Thursday. Grumps can you pm me your mobile. Ta


----------



## Grumps (Oct 15, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Just waiting on bomber to confirm for Thursday. Grumps can you pm me your mobile. Ta
		
Click to expand...

done :swing:   looking forward to thursday


----------



## thecraw (Oct 15, 2012)

I can confirm that the course is in tip top condition, greens running well and the usual Fabian craic makes for a great days golf. We were also blessed with the weather today which helps!

Oh and if your interested in the score, we (me & val) wiz robbed on the last green!


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 15, 2012)

You mean Val was robbed on last green...you didnt get to try it lol

Good fun as per. Course is still holding up and as Crawford says the weather was super.


----------



## Val (Oct 15, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			You mean Val was robbed on last green...you didnt get to try it lol

Good fun as per. Course is still holding up and as Crawford says the weather was super.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that big fella :rofl:

Thanks for the invite, really enjoyed the course and as expected the craic was mighty.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 17, 2012)

Tees booked for 1:30 and 1:39. See y'all there. Bring your waterproofs just in case...


----------



## Grumps (Oct 17, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Tees booked for 1:30 and 1:39. See y'all there. Bring your waterproofs just in case...
		
Click to expand...

never leave home without them its scotland i play in :rofl:


----------



## bigslice (Oct 17, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			You mean Val was robbed on last green...you didnt get to try it lol

Good fun as per. Course is still holding up and as Crawford says the weather was super.
		
Click to expand...

i heard that farneyman doubles partner was a Pro:thup:


----------



## Val (Oct 17, 2012)

bigslice said:



			i heard that farneyman doubles partner was a Pro:thup:
		
Click to expand...

He was


----------



## thecraw (Oct 18, 2012)

Its dry here at present with no wind. Hope the rain moves in and you all get soaked!


:ears:


Enjoy your day.

C.


----------



## Grumps (Oct 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Its dry here at present with no wind. Hope the rain moves in and you all get soaked!


:ears:


Enjoy your day.

C.
		
Click to expand...

Yip the rain moved in and decided to stay but was still a good day.  Many thanks to Fabian and Andrew for a good day on the links 
Now got to get everything dried out


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2012)

T'was a bit damp today. Mike your pal sure knows how use that putter...


Cheers to everyone whomade the games on both days. I am also a convert now to wet weather gloves.


----------



## AMcC (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks Fabian,

Enjoyed another round around St Nicks, company was good, golf in our game was good, Steven had 4 birdies !!
Still it went down the last.
Unfortunately the weather was not as good :-(
But still a really enjoyable day.
:cheers:


----------



## Grumps (Oct 18, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			T'was a bit damp today. Mike your pal sure knows how use that putter...



Click to expand...

Yeah the auld git drains too many long puts for my liking


----------



## bigslice (Oct 18, 2012)

news you missed alan, the stableford was FULL handicaps!!! dont know how farneyman made money as a caddie cos all he gives me is duff info, 
enjoyed the day at least it wasnt windy. think i played better than the last time although having an 8 on the card doesnt help


----------



## AMcC (Oct 18, 2012)

bigslice said:



			news you missed alan, the stableford was FULL handicaps!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hope you reassessed my card in the clubhouse ;-)

Was the money for a sweep or to buy the prizes 

Who won ?


----------



## bigslice (Oct 18, 2012)

grant won i think 39 points


----------



## thecraw (Oct 18, 2012)

AMcC said:



			Hope you reassessed my card in the clubhouse ;-)

Was the money for a sweep or to buy the prizes 

Who won ?
		
Click to expand...


Hahaha brilliant!

Made me spit my tea. :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2012)

Don't worry the prize fund is only resting in my account...


----------

